# 26th Sept



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

Just posting here to tell all i am competing in just over 3 weeks (25days) 
I have put this off for a long time and almost did it again, but, no!! Head down ass up i'm am gonna see it through!!
It is a local comp so it's not really all that big (suposedly....) but it is pre state comp and that is a qualifier for nationals so it gets alot of people coming in to get thier feet wet and ends up being really big!!

So i am scared as hell but Gopro has been handling my diet and i am very confident in the wizzard  All i have to do is my cardio 
Posing is getting there and i think will be great by the day and i love my routine and music, just nailing the finishing touches on that.

So look out for another IM champ!! But this time from Oz


----------



## P-funk (Sep 1, 2004)

good luck


----------



## Jodi (Sep 1, 2004)

Knock em dead Riss


----------



## atherjen (Sep 1, 2004)

*Best of luck Rissy! *


----------



## chiquita6683 (Sep 1, 2004)

best of luck to u!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey!

Good luck - I am sure you will look great!!

Hmmm... Where in Oz is the comp?? Maybe I can come along and be your cheer squad?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks everbody 
Emma the comp is on the Central coast NSW. Gosford leagues club.
If i do well i will compete in the NSW titles about 1 mth later That will be held at Castle Hill RSL club in Sydney


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 3, 2004)

*go get'em my big Aussie brother!!!!*
and you know that you already won in my book Riss!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 3, 2004)

Good luck Ris, I'm sure you'll do very well!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

Good luck Riss ... you've come a long way, now it's time to reap the rewards of all your hard work!!


----------



## Jo-Anna (Sep 3, 2004)

Ris I hope you do well... keep us posted!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2004)

Love and need that encouragement  Thanks guys and gals 

Gonna try and post my routine


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2004)

You have to let it run from when you reload the page


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 4, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks everbody
> Emma the comp is on the Central coast NSW. Gosford leagues club.
> If i do well i will compete in the NSW titles about 1 mth later That will be held at Castle Hill RSL club in Sydney




Thanks!

Hmmm.... The Gosford comp is probably too far from here, but I might be able to make it to the Castle Hill comp... Is it before the 17th of Oct? I leave for a month then, so as long as it is before this then I could come along and cheer for you.


----------



## Jill (Sep 4, 2004)

Go Rissy GO!!! Your gonna kick some ass!


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

The routine looks good. I wish it were a bit larger though. Don't you have a webcam?


----------



## Paynne (Sep 4, 2004)

Go Ris!


----------



## Gena Marie (Sep 4, 2004)

Good luck, have fun.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Thanks!
> 
> Hmmm.... The Gosford comp is probably too far from here, but I might be able to make it to the Castle Hill comp... Is it before the 17th of Oct? I leave for a month then, so as long as it is before this then I could come along and cheer for you.


I think its after... i'll find out


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> The routine looks good. I wish it were a bit larger though. Don't you have a webcam?


Yes i do  I also have a larger 2 meg version that won't post but i can email it to you if you want


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Jilly, Paynne and Gena


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 4, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes i do  I also have a larger 2 meg version that won't post but i can email it to you if you want


Most definately buddy! dlhawkins@comcast.net  Make sure you use that email, Jake said you gave him the wrong email for me awhile back


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 14, 2004)

*go riss!!!!!!*


----------



## Rissole (Sep 15, 2004)

Sunday week


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

Well i now got 9 days to go....
working out what i got to do for training....
happy with posing (but need to do more without a mirror) routine is smokin...
Last appointment in the solarium on Monday......
Geting waxed on tuesday and start putting on my tan Wednesday.....
 Anything else i need ??? 
Gopro is doin an awesome job of my diet and things.... LEGEND!!

Also thinking of competing Oct 10.... 2 weeks later and its a state title, we'll see how we go in this one first i think and then if i decide to do it, i may not be capable after my wife KILLS me.....


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

Here we go.....
its Friday arvo and its on Sunday  COME ON!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 24, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Here we go.....
> its Friday arvo and its on Sunday  COME ON!!!!


Good Luck!


----------



## Jenny (Sep 24, 2004)

Good luck!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Sep 24, 2004)

Good Luck Rissy!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 25, 2004)

Good Luck Riss, you have worked hard for this!!!!go get 'em. and what ever you eat after the show, ENJOY!!!!!!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 26, 2004)

Soooooooo.... Don't keep us all waiting!! How did you go?!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 26, 2004)

Sooooooooo, i won novice division   
Will post a new thread later with pics 
My good mate took out the overalls too


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 26, 2004)

Congratulations ... well done!!


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 26, 2004)

*Woo Hoo!!!*

*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## JLB001 (Sep 26, 2004)

Congratssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 26, 2004)

way to go


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 26, 2004)

*AWESOME RISS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------

